# heather van vorous diet and bloating



## sunflowersmiles (Jan 2, 2015)

So I've recently been diagnosed with IBS (A), straight away I researched diets and ordered heather van vorous' books, I've been following her diet to the letter for maybe 4-5 days now, the problem is, a lot of the foods she suggests to eat are quite high in carbohydrates (white pasta, rice, potatoes, French bread) and one of my main, or most challenging symptoms has been my severe bloating, the fact that this diet is largely carbohydrate based is not helping with my bloating, especially as it encourages to eat the White versions rather than whole grain. Has anyone else had similar issues? It's hard to have the motivation to perserve with this as I am literally unable to wear any trousers apart from leggings and on my small 5'3, 8 stone frame this is extremely noticeable. Are there any other diets that people have tried that will help with the bloating?


----------



## Joana (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi!

What I find strange on that diet is that you eat wheat (pasta, bread), which is not good for the intestines.

I´m on the low FODMAP diet and recommend it. Bloating and cramps are almost gone and I can manage my IBS.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i agree with Joana--that diet plan of heather's doesn't make any sense to me, either--all the carbs, wheat, pasta and heavy bread like french bread can be hard to digest and gas producing. of course, we're all different when it comes to diet but her diet sure would not work for me.

low FODMAP does help reduce bloating. keeping a food diary is handy, too.


----------



## sunflowersmiles (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the support guys, I'm trying out the low fodmap diet from toward onwards and I'll see how I go. Hopefully that will reduce the bloating and cramps that have been worse since being on heathers diet. Yes the food that heather suggests to eat are forms of soluble fibre but also high in carbohydrates and I don't think its a particularly healthy diet, to eat this stuff over the wholemeal alternatives. It seems that the low fodmap diet is the best for IBS sufferers, definitely has lots of support!


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

As always, if your diet isn't working for you... change it! I posted a mealplan on here earlier, I recommend you check it out if you're having trouble figuring out what to eat.


----------

